# Help Picking a Color for Furniture



## DIYGuyDev (Jun 18, 2017)

I think a cream colored or even dark leather furniture item would match your wall's color.


----------



## Jack_Ross (Apr 7, 2017)

The way I see it, you can either go for something that matches your dominant colors, or opposes them. However, you have to be careful if you opt for the latter, as too much contrast might have an unpleasant effect. 

I'd recommend maybe either something beige/dark beige, or just a darker/lighter shade of your wall paint.


----------



## Johnpbrown (Mar 27, 2018)

I think Black & White color furniture is all time favorite as it goes with all kind of background color and also matches with any wall paint.


----------



## emmablaylockDIY (May 9, 2018)

If you're unsure of which colours you want, I'd go for a neutral colour scheme with cream, white, grey to keep things simple and then add some more colour with your furniture and decorative touches like curtains, bedding etc


----------



## kkford10 (May 25, 2018)

I think grey or a charcoal would look very nice. 
I painted my son's dresser and night stand with SW paint, sanded in between coats, and applied a billion coats of poly. Turned out great and has withstood his abuse so far.


----------



## interiordesign2 (May 14, 2018)

I would suggest you use brown or black colored furniture. It often goes well with everything. I recently updated my bedroom too and I came across this tool, https://housetipster.com/virtual-room/casa-dei-fornelli-bedroom. I was initially hesitant about picking out furniture for my room but it allowed me to pick out the paint colors for my walls and to customize some of the furniture. I hope it helps.


----------



## Dex (Jun 16, 2018)

I think it's a choice between finding something that matches the background by being similar, or that stands out in a complimentary way by contrasting in some way. Maybe that's the thing to think about before you focus on colors....


----------

